# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Мужчинам вход ЗА...!!! (чисто для женщин)

## Уралочка

*Мужчинам вход ЗА...!!!!*

8е марта близко-близко!!!SOS!!! 
В компании, которая собралась за праздничным столом , почти нет мужчин или вообще одни только дамы??? 

Спокойствие, только спокойствие!!! Вас выручит новый ЖЕНСКИЙ блок.  
Небольшой интерактивчик и четыре застольно-игровых эпизода, входящие в него, позволят вам вздохнуть свободно!!! 
А если мужчины все-таки есть в зале - пусть тоже участвуют. Будет весело!!!



СтОимость игрового застольного блока *800р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление.* (по продолжительности 15 минут)

----------


## Giljazova

Елена, хочу купить блок "Мужчинам вход ЗА!"  Перешлю сейчас деньги до завтра вышлете?

----------

